

Why We Don't Work Overtime - maxcameron
http://bigbangtechnology.com/post/why_we_dont_work_overtime

======
atachata
Agree with the last commenter who pointed out ur policy is, in itself, a
compliance tactic. You've gone to the opposite extreme: some people, at
different phases in their life, grow by working excessively. I did. Focus not
on squelching the desire people have to do more for you and instead on
ensuring that those who prefer a traditional work-life balance are not
penalized in light of their more work-oriented co-workers.

~~~
maxcameron
Ok, I sort of see where you're coming from. But what am I trying to get them
to comply to? I suppose I am trying to get them to comply when it comes to
being disciplined in their approach to being productive at the office. I'm
also trying to get them to comply in leading active, healthy, balanced
lifestyles. But since the intent of this strategy is really in the best
interest of the team member, I don't see it as a typical compliance tactic,
which tends to promote the best interest of the employer at the expense of the
staff member.

You do bring up an interesting point. One of the guys that we're hiring now
brought this point up and said, 'what if I really want to work overtime for
the following reasons..." And he brought up some good points. It was a great
conversation and probably deserves its own blog post.

I'd be curious to ask you though: why did you have a desire to work
excessively, and what did you get out of it?

------
gbeeson
Great read! Opened my eyes and answered some questions for me that I didn't
even know I needed to ask. Also explained why no matter where I end up, I feel
burned out within six months; work hero syndrome to say the least though I was
unaware given no definition. Good stuff.

~~~
maxcameron
Hey there,

Thanks so much for the kind words. It took us a long time (and a crisis) to
articulate it properly. When you burned out, how did you get over it?

Max

------
serichsen
I know of companies where working overtime is "expected" and where
accumulating a certain amount of overtime hours per year is seen as
"commitment" or "dedication". They also have several employees who are out of
action for months due to burnout.

~~~
maxcameron
That's really unfortunate. Were the employees able to just take a few months
off to relax?

------
milang
Don't you think that demanding that your employees leave at 5 pm is a
compliance tactic in and of itself? Also, what are your 'obvious' reasons for
why founders are treated differently and 'allowed' to work overtime?

~~~
camwest
Hey milang,

I'm Max's business partner. We do things that only really make sense to to
outside of business hours right now. For instance every Monday before work we
review all the projects the company has on its plate so we can be prepared for
any conversations with staff at 9:00am.

Another example is that once a month we review every financial expense the
company has so that we can build cash flow projections etc. Even as we grow we
intend to keep our eyes in the back end of the business.

Another example might be research for a new product or service that is not
currently generating revenue. Until we are willing to make a cash investment
in the idea, the founders typically do interviews and customer development
activities outside of business hours.

------
coreyspitzer
Good post; What I think is important to point out (and what I've always told
people) is that overtime is a result of failure: failure of planning, process,
time/task/scope/resource management, estimation, etc.

~~~
maxcameron
I completely agree. As long as we can recognize that these types of failures
are the failures of management and the owners, not the employees. They
shouldn't have to work overtime for the poor management of their leaders.

~~~
bijanv
Great points by both of you. Couldn't agree more.

------
bijanv
Curious to know if this piece of company culture came about right from the
get-go or if you started pushing this mentality once the company was stable
and making steady revenue?

~~~
maxcameron
Hey Bijan,

We had this baked in from the get-go, although I don't see why a company
couldn't start any time. We've always been protective of work-life balance,
but it was hard to articulate why until recently.

~~~
bijanv
It's a hard point to justify but you made a great case for it with the
article.

I have lots to learn from you guys on culture!

------
maxcameron
Hi, I'm Max and I wrote this article. You should read it if you've ever been
asked to work overtime by your boss or by a client.

